
Ask HN: freelance/self-employed/startup visas by country? - multani787
Context: I&#x27;m a US citizen and developer interested in living in Europe and freelancing for a global client base. I have found mentions of programs in Sweden, Germany, etc.<p>I’m assembling a list (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;airtable.com&#x2F;shrmNwymDiSsLCbAg&#x2F;tblhYTLAEMfzEKgUc) for personal reference that also includes links to public experiences of previous applicants and various service providers. I wanted to check with the community to ensure I&#x27;m not duplicating something that already exists before investing more effort.<p>The requirements for these visas seem to overlap across nations so I am also exploring the feasibility of developing a &quot;Common App&quot; for myself to facilitate applying to multiple countries without having to re-enter information. I’m also considering developing a concierge service to smooth the process for others if there is interest.<p>If someone has already built this, would like to collaborate, or otherwise has any thoughts or experiences they would like to share, I&#x27;d love to hear about all of that as well.
======
zerr
What about US itself?

~~~
multani787
Great question! The US immigration landscape is...challenging. I tried to
build something to help with US permanent residency a few years ago:
[https://youtu.be/kL1KkjEWkCA](https://youtu.be/kL1KkjEWkCA)

If you (or anyone else) would like to collaborate on the US, please contact me
at hm788 at protonmail dot com and I'll add you to the airtable.

------
pwaai
neat idea!

I'm also looking at Berlin, Colombia, Montreal, Korea. Literally, no longer
tied down to a place.

~~~
multani787
Thanks! I just added Colombia and Korea to the list.

Do you mind if I reach out to learn more about your evaluation process?

~~~
pwaai
please do my email is in my profile.

------
Amfy
Very cool. Thanks for doing this.

~~~
multani787
Thanks! I'm also investigating and adding information for Asia and Latin
America based programs as well.

The ideal situation I imagine would be to secure a permanent
residency/citizenship track freelancer/self-employed/ startup visa for each
major region with the visas allowing access to other countries in the regions
(Schengen zone for German/Swedish/Estonian visas, etc.)

